
NSA Exploits Ported to Work on All Windows Versions Released Since Windows 2000 - XzetaU8
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/nsa-exploits-ported-to-work-on-all-windows-versions-released-since-windows-2000/
======
djsumdog
You can't maintain software forever. WannaCry exploited organizations that
refused to upgrade from XP. If licensing cost truly become this big an issue,
looking at open source solutions really need to be embraced by more
organizations.

With so much software having web interfaces these days, a Linux distribution
configured like a kiosk, which takes you directly to a web browser, could be a
viable solution to long term support.

Unfortunately with WannaCry, a lot of hospitals use expensive Windows native
apps for order entry. However if that software starts moving to web interfaces
and per-user instead of per-seat licensing, it could be worth the cost to
reduce the attack vector.

